# IS this the Hottest 090 ever made?



## trappermike

Back in in 1986 it tried to build the hottest 090 ever built,absolutely no limits. I spent many months,lots of effort,money and sweat building it,to compete in HOT SAW-under 140cc.(According to rules in B.C. Canada then.) The hardest part was competing against the race go-kart race engines used by most logger's sports Pro's at the time. In several competitions I beat most of the go-kart engines,except Ron Hartil's Comet rotary valve kart race engine,that was hopeless.
Some specs on this 090 are:
-Billet Aluminum cyl. head,special comb. chamber,210 psi compression
-Full race porting,5 transfer ports,7 windows in lightened piston,reed valve assembly from motoX engine.
-Monstrous carb,(Mikuni),equivalent of Tillotson HR,from 440 snowmobile engine(11/2"-2" bore)
-modified and welded crank
-Lightwieght alum. flywheel and electronic ignition fro smaller model Stihl
-Race pipe designed for 12,500 toque peak
-14,500 rpm limit set before competition

It was an exciting beast to run!

I eventually sold it to a collector in the U.S.A.
I'll try to put some photos,hope they work...View attachment 189958


----------



## trappermike

Darn,only 1 photo was used.


----------



## trappermike

I'll try again later,not good at this...


----------



## trappermike

View attachment 189959
View attachment 189960
View attachment 189961
View attachment 189962
View attachment 189959
View attachment 189960
View attachment 189961
View attachment 189962


----------



## trappermike

I beat the McCulloch 125cc kart engines no sweat at all!


----------



## trappermike

That one crude old Polaroid photo,was from a contest,in Smithers B.C.,28" log,my first contest with the saw,I knew nothing about chain then.I had the wrong chain,had it filed totally wrong,but I won with brute power,I got a Silver trophy,$100 bill and a bottle of whiskey for that one!
That was a big log,saw had to work hard.


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK

Very nice, hopefully we can do something with my 2100!


----------



## windturbineman

What the H*$$ did you part with that ugly(sweet) work of art for???


----------



## trappermike

The thing to understand is that professional Logger's Sports competitors will pay anything to have a winning saw,they usually have unlimited factory money behind them.They are gonna go around the country to all the events and will do anything to win.
That's not like the rest of us looking to win a local event or whoop our arch-enemies ass,whoever we detest locally.
Then it comes to a contest of best we can do within "SANE' money limits. Ingenuity wins sometimes.I've seen so many times where one guy will do just a little more to beat his neighbor
Basically it all comes down to your money or ingenuity.Even more,your practice,and your chain.
So whattya gonna do? 
Many choices,I LOVE watching the results....
Fastest saw,fast guy,wicked chain??? Any one can win and I love watching "arch-enemies" competing. It's funny as hell.
That's why our local stuff is SOOO good to watch.
I was just in a thread here here where 2 guys were burning hatred,and exciting as hell to watch next time! This is our sport!

.


----------



## trappermike

BUT as far as I know,no one beat my monster 090 for power,it was King!


----------



## trappermike

windturbineman said:


> What the H*$$ did you part with that ugly(sweet) work of art for???



It cost me a lot of money and time...


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK

Me and mark09 know a little about the friendly competition!


----------



## trappermike

Sorry,I was thinking about another thread,2 guys really arguing.


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK

You should see The fairs around here where people don't 
Think other people know their saws aren't stock.


----------



## trappermike

I had my competition at work,a race against another mechanic,a stock 038 Stihl against a 670 Jonsered,both new,stock saws.We could sharpen a stock chain on them and race thru the log at the end of the day. I killed him,I did 2 cuts where his Jonsered only did one,but he round filed and I square filed.I killed him,although saws were same power.


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK

Mark figured out how to make us some race chain, it makes a huge difference.
Makes the other boys nervous when we show up. They wonder what we got this year


----------



## windturbineman

I here ya. Still would not part with that. I tried my a$$ off to get a dolmar 166 western that was modded about like yours about 15 years ago. It was the saw to beat at the woodsmans in Boonville NY along time ago. Not getting the saw has inspired me to build my own ugly cooky cutter.


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK

Is it built? Or are you building it? Would love to see pictures!


----------



## windturbineman

I have a few modded work saws that I run. As far as a full race saw goes I am still keeping my eyes open. I have a 2100 husky but I dont know if i want to go that far with it. Thinking about a bike saw build.


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK

Nice, I have a 2100, hopefully I can get together with trappermike and get it built right.
Then I will have something to justify the drive to tupperlake and boonville.


----------



## windturbineman

what do you guys use for right angle porting tools?


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK

Right now it's just frontier medicine with files and sandpaper.
Someday my wife will let me get a foredom.


----------



## windturbineman

Hey old country stuff will get it done and will keep you out of trouble most of the time. I like CCs stuff. Not to get side tracked with this thread.


----------



## trappermike

I still don't know what kinda saws you guys what built???Hot mod,full race,what?
I'm wondering if you don't take over each counties like ants do nests??
Hey you can kidnap my mother-in law if I do you how much???(How hot a saw in return?)
So interesting....


----------



## windturbineman

trappermike said:


> I still don't know what kinda saws you guys what built???Hot mod,full race,what?
> I'm wondering if you don't take over each counties like ants do nests??
> Hey you can kidnap my mother-in law if I do you how much???(How hot a saw in return?)
> So interesting....


Sorry, your 090 is the best im sure.:msp_mellow:


----------



## trappermike

Unless someone can show anything even close to as radical as that thing,I'm gonna claim it the most radical 090 ever built. Man you had to try cutting with it,it was scary,on upcuts I used to push it with my leg,it was just steamin',the whole saw saw was smokin' hot after a race,heat belching everywhere.I tried using nitro in it,but competitors could smell it. But I burnt all kinds of stuff in it I won't admit to now.:msp_smile:Ha Ha


----------



## husq2100

Mike,

did it run Nitro meth?

do you know about the limited number of 10 cube race saws stil built on the 090 platform, it had a removable head and finger ports. Plenty of saws have been modded well beyond stock. Have you ever raced against Art Martin? have you raced against any Marcel Vincent saws?

cheers,
Serg


----------



## ozflea

Big bore 090's Art's a good friend of mine and yes he has one 

Stihl 10 cube 090 Engines.... .......................

McBob.


----------



## trappermike

Where I lived at the time,B.C. Canada in the 80's,"Hot Saw" class was limited to a single cylinder,1 carb,140cc maximum displacement. The Pros who followed the Logger's Sports circuit all used racing go-kart engines. I suspect many engines run in loggers sports back then were over their displacement limit,but unlike drag racing,winning engines weren't torn down to see if they were legal.
I once or twice I used a small quantity of Nitro additive in the 090,but people could smell it in the exhaust so I was informed that was illegal,only gasoline was legal.
Originally when I was just learning Loggers Sports,I worked on designing a fuel system for my 084 to run on a 50/50 mix of Nitro and methanol. It took a lot of work and experimenting but I finally modified a carb and snowmobile fuel pump to handle the fuel quantity needed and got it to run good. Almost as soon as I finished I found it was illegal,gas only,so it was all a waste. But I still have the carb and fuel pump,kind of as a reminder....


----------



## ozflea

Your spot on a lot of times and to stay in front is to build a cheater engine and as you found it's all OK till you start winning 
and they can't catch you they they want to scrutineer the engine. And the red faces start appearing along with the LABEL CHEATER

I read somewhere some-one got a 3120 crank assy and rod into a 2100 now isn't that cheating, only till or if your caught i suppose 

McBob.


----------



## trappermike

In my local town many years ago at a Loggers Sports we had anew class,"70cc stock appearing with pipe". I entered an 044 which is 70.7 cc's. One of the usual circuit competitor and often winner objected loudly along with a few other "pros",that the 044 was illegal,too big. Another competitor piped up that the 044 was accepted as legal in the 70 cc class in many USA events. There was quite a distpute until one of our locals said "OK,then lets tear down the top 4 winning saws and just see how many cc's they are,I know some of you are running way more than 70cc's in your saws!"
Well guess what,all the guys objecting so loudly to my 044 suddenly shut up,and there was no more dispute!
I took second place,narrowly beat by then world champion Ron Hartill,so I didn't feel bad at all taking second place,but beating many of the Pros.
I'll try to show a newspaper clip of that event,the newspaper was mistaken though,I was running the 70cc 044 in the photo,not a 100cc saw...

View attachment 190587


----------



## k5alive

trappermike said:


> Back in in 1986 it tried to build the hottest 090 ever built,absolutely no limits. I spent many months,lots of effort,money and sweat building it,to compete in HOT SAW-under 140cc.(According to rules in B.C. Canada then.) The hardest part was competing against the race go-kart race engines used by most logger's sports Pro's at the time. In several competitions I beat most of the go-kart engines,except Ron Hartil's Comet rotary valve kart race engine,that was hopeless.
> Some specs on this 090 are:
> -Billet Aluminum cyl. head,special comb. chamber,210 psi compression
> -Full race porting,5 transfer ports,7 windows in lightened piston,reed valve assembly from motoX engine.
> -Monstrous carb,(Mikuni),equivalent of Tillotson HR,from 440 snowmobile engine(11/2"-2" bore)
> -modified and welded crank
> -Lightwieght alum. flywheel and electronic ignition fro smaller model Stihl
> -Race pipe designed for 12,500 toque peak
> -14,500 rpm limit set before competition
> 
> It was an exciting beast to run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eventually sold it to a collector in the U.S.A.
> I'll try to put some photos,hope they work...View attachment 189958


 






:msp_blink::msp_drool::msp_drool: g


----------



## Wolfcsm

ozflea said:


> Big bore 090's Art's a good friend of mine and yes he has one
> 
> Stihl 10 cube 090 Engines.... .......................
> 
> McBob.



That site is GREAT!!!!

Hal


----------



## trappermike

Unfortunately I never took any detailed closeup photos of the saw at the time,so it's hard to see any of the mods.
A few years ago I discarded the blueprint for the head,I regret that now... 
I also later added the smaller lighter 070 clutch.
Flywheel and ignition were from an 042,it fit the taper on the crank,then it was easy to adapt a starter cup from something? for the 090's old style Fairbanks-Morse starter.
I managed to enlarge a photo,you can better see the billet head,reed valve box,and the huge Mikuni diaphragm carb(about 35mm).

View attachment 224305


----------



## 090 man

trappermike said:


> Unfortunately I never took any detailed closeup photos of the saw at the time,so it's hard to see any of the mods.
> A few years ago I discarded the blueprint for the head,I regret that now...
> I also later added the smaller lighter 070 clutch.
> Flywheel and ignition were from an 042,it fit the taper on the crank,then it was easy to adapt a starter cup from something? for the 090's old style Fairbanks-Morse starter.
> I managed to enlarge a photo,you can better see the billet head,reed valve box,and the huge Mikuni diaphragm carb(about 35mm).
> 
> View attachment 224305



Thats incredable how much money is needed to build that saw, sorry for asking but i'm neww to all this and its fasinating.


----------

